# audi A6 1999 - oil pan leak (quick fix)



## a6_1999 (Sep 1, 2008)

*blow torching oil pan*

I hit a speed bump







and that caused a tiny 3 millimeter hole to form at the bottom of the oil pan that is visible in plain sight. 

What I want to do is apply a small metal patch to cover the hole by soldering with a blow torch.
Any words of caution before I proceed?



_Modified by a6_1999 at 8:11 PM 9/1/2008_


----------

